# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Extend Porch

## ianp82

Good afternoon,  
We have a one-hundred-year-old house. The two outside posts are starting to rot and settle. We intend to replace the posts, but then got to thinking about how we would really prefer to have the porch go all the way across. We're wondering how much it would cost to extend the porch all the way across (and remove the wall in front).  
I realize this is probably an impossible question based on just the photograph. But, I guess I'm trying to get a very rough cost idea, as well as some consensus on just how big of a project this is. The first picture is our house - the second picture is similar to what we would want.

----------


## sol381

Im sure we can give you some advice but this is an australian site..building regulations will be a bit different.. bit of work involved but i suggest you engage a couple of contractors over there to give you a quote.. im sure they will be better at giving you an idea as to what is involved..  
Very nice house btw.. i was in spokane about 5 years ago visiting a friend.. very nice part of the world up there..

----------

